# Argos returns policy.....a question.



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Hope this is the right place to post this.
Further to my "which vacuum cleaner" I note that Argos offer the Dyson 11 for the same price but state........"try it for 90 days".
However, when I google Argos terms it says return items must be unused.
So, its impossible to properly try one without using it so is that return promise worth a carrot?
Any one with experience ??


----------



## Skibird (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hope this is the right place to post this.
> Further to my "which vacuum cleaner" I note that Argos offer the Dyson 11 for the same price but state........"try it for 90 days".
> However, when I google Argos terms it says return items must be unused.
> So, its impossible to properly try one without using it so is that return promise worth a carrot?
> Any one with experience ??


I don't remember the exact details, but Argos have always had a great returns policy.


----------



## rualexander (21 May 2020)

its a special offer, try it for 90 days means you can use it and if not happy, return it for a refund, this is separate from their normal t&c's.
They must be confident that very few people will return it after 90 days.


----------



## alicat (21 May 2020)

^^^^ what @rualexander said. Go on, live dangeously.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

rualexander said:


> its a special offer, try it for 90 days means you can use it and if not happy, return it for a refund, this is separate from their normal t&c's.
> They must be confident that very few people will return it after 90 days.


Thanks.
Can I ask how you know that for certain? I would love to see something in print.
Their web site states it but without explanation. The main web site states "must be unused".


----------



## Moodyman (21 May 2020)

Argos usually offer a 30 days return if item is unused and resellable, if you change your mind. If faulty, the normal warranty applies.

They occasionally offer a longer return for certain items like mattresses but you have to check the terms. It may be that the 90 day return is a satisfaction guarantee in conjunction with Dyson to promote the product.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 May 2020)

FWIW they aren't accepting any returns at the moment due to the ongoing situation with Covid.

I've got something to go back that arrived faulty, but I can't do anything with it until normal service resumes, whenever that may be.

However, it wasn't expensive and isn't an issue TBH, it'll get sorted when it can, but it's definitely worth bearing in mind if you're seriously considering busting £600  on a vacuum cleaner!

Hopefully things will be back to something like normal within another 90 days, but if it isn't you just might not see you're wonga for a while.


----------



## vickster (21 May 2020)

Dyson do it too directly, and you can chat on their website

https://www.dyson.co.uk/sticks/dyson-v11-shop-all.html#

Doesn't look like JL do but I can check with someone who would certainly know


----------



## vickster (21 May 2020)

Edit...not from JL as can’t do it operationally due to Covid impact.

I’d buy direct from Dyson with a credit card so are covered and print all paperwork off!


----------



## Moodyman (21 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Dyson do it too directly, and you can chat on their website
> 
> https://www.dyson.co.uk/sticks/dyson-v11-shop-all.html#
> 
> Doesn't look like JL do but I can check with someone who would certainly know



There you go Dave. It's a Dyson offer, Argos are just fulfilling it.

As Vickster says, buy direct from Dyson if you must (*).

* My brother bought one recently. I wasn't impressed enough to pay £200, let alone £600. I'm more impressed with my Numatic.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hope this is the right place to post this.
> Further to my "which vacuum cleaner" I note that Argos offer the Dyson 11 for the same price but state........"try it for 90 days".
> *However, when I google Argos terms it says return items must be unused.*
> So, its impossible to properly try one without using it so is that return promise worth a carrot?
> Any one with experience ??


Those will be Argos's general terms for all their products* rather then just the Dyson11.



*exceptions apply such as cameras.


----------



## rualexander (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> Can I ask how you know that for certain? I would love to see something in print.
> Their web site states it but without explanation. The main web site states "must be unused".



It says so on the website.
Notwithstanding the above about current policies re covid19 though.
Best check first.


----------



## icowden (22 May 2020)

I'm guessing that it's because it's not actually Argos offering the guarantee. If you go to the Dyson website, they have the same offer and are presumably underwriting it at their resellers (e.g. Argos):-

They also have a brief description of the terms:-

*



Money back guarantee.

Click to expand...

*


> Try a Dyson cordless vacuum cleaner (excluding Dyson 360 Heurist™, Dyson V7™ Trigger and any refurbished products sold through Dyson Outlet) at home for up to 90 days, and if you are not satisfied, return it for a full refund of the purchase price.
> 
> Offer valid from 20 April 2020 up to and including 26 May 2020. Terms and conditions apply.
> 
> ...


----------



## vickster (22 May 2020)

icowden said:


> I'm guessing that it's because it's not actually Argos offering the guarantee. If you go to the Dyson website, they have the same offer and are presumably underwriting it at their resellers (e.g. Argos):-
> 
> They also have a brief description of the terms:-


Precisely. There may be other retailers too, just not JLP. I’d buy direct from Dyson for sure with Covid


----------



## icowden (22 May 2020)

Plus, it isn't like you can get it cheaper by not going to Dyson direct. Every site seems to have the same price for the same model.


----------



## vickster (22 May 2020)

Indeed. The only benefit with JLP may be a longer warranty, don’t know what Dyson offer but it’s moot


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

icowden said:


> I'm guessing that it's because it's not actually Argos offering the guarantee. If you go to the Dyson website, they have the same offer and are presumably underwriting it at their resellers (e.g. Argos):-
> 
> They also have a brief description of the terms:-


Interesting that, thanks.
Do you think that 90 days is if you purchase before May 26th or return before then?


----------



## vickster (23 May 2020)

Purchase and then you have 90 days. I.e the offer ends on Tuesday


----------



## kingrollo (23 May 2020)

New £600 vac ! - rock n roll !!


----------

